# Adenosine -  heart cath procedure



## coding4fun (Apr 7, 2015)

Could someone please advise how I would bill out the use of Adenosine during a heart cath procedure. 

My doc (who has hosp privledges while working in his own practice) goes to hosp to perform heart cath.  I realize that I cannot bill out the med (adenosine) as this is supplied by the hospital itself.  What cpt's can I bill out for administration of the med?

For nitro admin I was advised to bill out 37202-59 & 75896-59. 

Thanks for your help with this issue.


----------



## mceisele (Apr 9, 2015)

It depends on the reason for the infusion; if the adenosine is for a challenge test, I report  add-on +93463 with the cath code (i.e. 93451-26).
HTH
Celeste


----------



## mrsharad (Sep 16, 2022)

To independently code Adenosine drug IV infusion code 96374


----------

